# Can't use sound recording software.



## likalaruku (Sep 3, 2004)

Windows 7 Pro 64bit SP1. 

A few weeks ago, I used a free trial of Wondershare Streaming Audio to record themesongs & jingles from old nostolgic cartoons & retromercials (those never get soundtracks), but when I uninstalled it, something happened.

Every other streaming audio recorder I try is now simply unable to record, even though the sound works perfectly fine on my computer.
--------------------
Audacity: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings & the project sample rate."

Free Sound Recorder: "Exception EACMAudioInError in module FreeSoundRecorder.exe at 00085E16. Error opening audio device for input. Bad device ID."
--------------------

Control panel/sound/recording...It says all recording devices are "not plugged in." I never had any devices to plug in, but I've still recorded streaming audio before. 

Audio specs, if any of this helps....
--------------------
Sound Cards (all onboard, I think)
ATI HDMI Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio
Playback Devices
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Realtek HDMI Output (ATI HDMI Audio)
Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)	(default)
Speaker Configuration
Speaker type	Stereo
--------------------

Should I system restore back to before I installed Wondershare, or are there other things I should try?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi likalaruku :wave: - There's lots of things you could try, from reinstalling drivers to checking all the settings. The quickest and most sure way would be a System-Restore, as you asked :wink:

If that doesn't work, we can take it from there.


----------



## likalaruku (Sep 3, 2004)

System Restore worked as expected, but I really wanted to know what went wrong so I could just attack the problem instead of taking the easy way out. (How else will I learn anything, heheh?)

Well it seems that either uninstalling Wondershare or a Windows Update reboot had somehow ended up in Windows not recognizing Realtek Digital Output. It's back to normal now.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

According to the 'Wondershare' blurb, it will only run on Windows2000, WinXP, Windows2003 and Windows Vista.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Once you have it working, then you pay attention to what breaks it. (ie: install future items one at a time, then when it stops working, you will know the cause).


----------

